# Need a tow



## creteus

Moter is dead, cell phone dead. Wife typing on computer hoping someone could help.  Broke down.  If someone is on Lake Oconee, coordinates are N33 28-099  W083 17.418.

Need a tow please.

Matt Arden


----------



## bayoubetty

I'll message Chad Smith..


----------



## creteus

Thanks, he got a tow...


----------



## chad smith

I sent a message to BB! Creates if no one has came to your aid in an hr or 2 let me know and I'll borrow a boat and come get you!!!!!! My boat is out of commission at this moment!
Let me make a call or 2


----------



## bayoubetty

Thanks for the message Chad.  I guess they are good now.  If not, ya'll, I got the number of someone to help you out.


----------



## Nuttin Better

I can go get him. Im in Covington will take me an hour or so to get the boat hooked up and get down there. I need to know what part of the lake he is on. I have trouble getting under low bridges.


----------



## creteus

Hey guys thanks for the reply's. I texted my wife and she sent the message. What a day my cell phone died, I spent an hour chasing down 10 jugs in the water with the paddle. Started paddling for the marina and the paddle broke in half. Then the wind started blowing me back out away from the marina. Got to the bank and heres what really ticked me off.  A Glitter boat pulled up 60 feet from me and I thought he was going to help. Then I heard the splash of a lure 20 feet from my boat. Nice. He dropped his trolling motor and headed down the bank without so much as a word. I figured the motor out of the water and the cowl off was a give away as to my condition. Either way a fellow catfisherman saw me and came to help. 
I forgot to open the vent on the gas tank and when it quit running I noticed the bulb was completely flat.  Opened the vent got fuel back to the engine and it would only fire on one cylinder. I guess it pulled trash in the carb and stopped it up


----------



## DrewDennis

Who needs sea-tow when we have GON!  Maybe we should put a voluntary list of those closest to the lakes who are willing to help out a fellow GON brother (or sister!)?  I would be willing to go on the list to help for Balus creek area of Lanier as its about 30 minutes from me. 

Creteus, glad you got some help! Kudo's to the one who helped you out. Positive karma is always a good thing....


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*"Help needed" list,,,,*



DrewDennis said:


> Who needs sea-tow when we have GON!  Maybe we should put a voluntary list of those closest to the lakes who are willing to help out a fellow GON brother (or sister!)?  I would be willing to go on the list to help for Balus creek area of Lanier as its about 30 minutes from me.



Yall know, this could/should be a great thing!!

You know how GON has the dogs for tracking deer?

I say we do this!

I could help anyone out on Lucas, Juliette, High-Falls, without much notice,, I'm close to any of these,,
478-607-1334


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Sticky,,,*

Maybe the Mods could make a "Sticky" for this purpose only,,


----------



## Zebco 33

Pretty Cool to see members of the forum jump up to help a member in need.  Glad you got picked up Creteus.


----------



## shoot2grill

I can be on any part of jackson in 20 min. As long as im not at work,always willing to help.


----------



## Ahab

This is a really cool idea. Sticky for the mods.


----------



## brianwrites

If I'm home, I'm 15 min. from Stone Mountain Lake.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I am on Lake Sinclair 24-7 and would be glad to help out. 678-763-3469


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am on Lake Sinclair 24-7 and would be glad to help out. 678-763-3469



Huh? Yall move from High-Falls?


----------



## medic1

I'm going to Lake Blackshear next weekend. Who can I call on there for help if needed?


----------



## The Foreigner

This needs to be a sticky - come on MODS.

I'm available on Allatoona. Work from home so should be there most times.


----------



## WranglerSS

I'm 40 minutes to Carters and 30 to Toona. Glad to help if I can.

678-nine08-7five44


----------



## nickf11

creteus said:


> Hey guys thanks for the reply's. I texted my wife and she sent the message. What a day my cell phone died, I spent an hour chasing down 10 jugs in the water with the paddle. Started paddling for the marina and the paddle broke in half. Then the wind started blowing me back out away from the marina. Got to the bank and heres what really ticked me off.  A Glitter boat pulled up 60 feet from me and I thought he was going to help. Then I heard the splash of a lure 20 feet from my boat. Nice. He dropped his trolling motor and headed down the bank without so much as a word. I figured the motor out of the water and the cowl off was a give away as to my condition. Either way a fellow catfisherman saw me and came to help.
> I forgot to open the vent on the gas tank and when it quit running I noticed the bulb was completely flat.  Opened the vent got fuel back to the engine and it would only fire on one cylinder. I guess it pulled trash in the carb and stopped it up



Just out of curiosity, are you the guy in the pontoon boat who always drops all the pink noodle jugs out by the dam?


----------



## chad smith

Same here guys! I'm 48 minutes from Oconee and am always willing to help in any way possible!!!
Chad smith-706-207-2411!!


----------



## riprap

I have a glitter boat and have never passed up a boater in need.


----------



## RIGSBN8R

I'm 20 from Lanier.  Definitely willing to help out.  Our first summer on the lake, 3 years ago, we helped or towed about 3 or 4 non-fisherman.  It's dangerous being out there stranded.  

Glad to see so much support.


----------



## jbp84

i live at the end of arrowhead boat ramp at lake tobesoffke if anyone needs a tow or has a dead battery give me holler
joey@4784470378


----------



## j_seph

Lawnmowerman said:


> Huh? Yall move from High-Falls?



Truthfully, they ran him off. Rumor has it that during the summers there were lots of mad kids around highfalls.  None of the stores had any little Debbie's left.


----------



## shoot2grill

chad smith said:


> Same here guys! I'm 48 minutes from Oconee and am always willing to help in any way possible!!!
> Chad smith-706-207-2411!!


Chad, most of the time your on Oconee, and 48 min. From home!


----------



## bayoubetty

Stone Mountain is my closest.  I can be on the water w/boat in 45 minutes.. got a 7.5hp so I can come grab you from the way back pretty quick.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

j_seph said:


> Truthfully, they ran him off. Rumor has it that during the summers there were lots of mad kids around highfalls.  None of the stores had any little Debbie's left.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Guys this thread is now a sticky. Please keep this on topic with only the lake and information someone could get in touch with you at.


----------



## DrewDennis

Thanks Dustin-

I am 30 minutes from Balus on Lanier, and 5 minutes from Yargo. my cell is 770-880-6292


----------



## creteus

I'm no where near a lake really, but I'm at Oconee if I'm fishing. I'll post here if I'm out there if anyone needs a tow. That is if its not me, lol


----------



## GThunter5

Sandy Springs - Bull Sluice Lake

404-three five eight -one one 33

i cant run below the dam but could help out at one of the ramps


----------



## creteus

nickf11 said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you the guy in the pontoon boat who always drops all the pink noodle jugs out by the dam?



Nope I'm in an ugly yellow boat from the 70's


----------



## The Foreigner

5 min from Allatoona  call   77zero - eight33- three79seven


----------



## JLClark

*Chattahoochee River Assistance*

From a call to launching my boat I'm 5 to 10 minutes from the Chattahoochee River and can help anyone who becomes stranded around Morgan Falls, Jones Bridge, Medlock Bridge, Abbott's Bridge, Bull Sluice Lake or any other park between Buford Dam and South of 41. If I can't help I have two other boats I can call who can. 7seven0-5two7-6zero8nine if you call and I don't answer, call back a few times so I know it's an emergency, I may have a big fish on. Be safe, the river is dangerous. I always bring a cell phone charger with me and it's not a bad idea to have one tucked away in your boat in a zip lock bag.


----------



## Lake_and_stream

I am on Carters all the time and on Blue Ridge as well. 

I fish in a flats style center console with Lake and Stream Guide Service on the side.

Eric     706      669      4973


----------



## FULL_DRAW

30 min from oconee 45 from sinclair. 67eight-2four6-6two44


----------



## AlanShort

carters, allatoona, coosawattee, oostanaula 770-608-8812


----------



## JASONBARRETT15

Stay on oconee, will be glad to help anyone out. Im down by the dam 404.809.8734


----------



## Sterling

10 min to Old Federal on Lanier, 15 to Balus
678eight73307eight


----------



## rockerZ71

I live 20 min from south end of lanier, I'm out there most weekends when the weather is comfortable

678 eight 6 0 thirtyseven 89


----------



## warrior21

20 mins. from nearly any ramp on Allatoona, 
                                             Stephen      six 7 8  nine 8 8 8603


----------



## IKWAK

30 minutes from Shoal Creek on Lanier
45 minutes to Balus Creek on Lanier
I would be happy to help if needed.
Phillip 256-683-6716


----------



## jkdodge

45 min from West Point. 678-378-0571.


----------



## campboy

7062524614 - I'm minutes from Weiss, Coosa River, Brushy Branch


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I had to get a tow on carters this weekend. Boat ran out of gas. ( bad gauge) wish I had seen this. We sat back in a cove to the right of 
The Dam for quite awhile before help was found. Sick feeling I tell ya...


----------



## Steve Thompson

You still out there? PM me


----------



## hunter243

I am on Lake Sinclair around the dam on the weekends, give me a call and I will be glad to try and help.
Eddie
478-960-3527


----------



## SGADawg

Every 2 weeks or so I'm at Lake Sinclair, usually on weekdays.  If I'm there I would be glad to help someone.  I'm up Island Creek, about 15 minutes from the dam. 9one2, 3eight3,5seven4nine.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I don't have much just a Jon boat with 18hp, don't know how well that would work as a tow boat,(might take 2 weeks to cross Carters ) but I can deliver gas, battery, or whats needed. I'm 30 min from carters, and 45 from the upper Oostanalla (hwy 225) ramp. 706.483.5661  Derek


----------



## bigchooch58

I am on and 5 min away from west point lake /this is a good idea to have help numbers for different waters /706 416 1149


----------



## hoghunter1

I'm 20 minutes from Jackson and 45 from oconee. 6785213466


----------



## georgiahart

It's great to read this, how they got a tow. I always carry a small spare motor because it's my biggest fear. Especially on big water and I'm always willing to help a fellow boater in need.


----------



## Necedah

I have a jet and will be happy to help anyone stuck on a river. 
Familiar with the Oconee, Chattahoochee, Ocmulgee, Etowah, Oostanaula, Coosawhatee,  and Flint.
Dave Bureau......678 710 5172


----------



## Coon Krazy

Im 1 mile from Jackson Lake. On it a few times a week. 678-521-2620


----------



## bmhayes

Boat stays in the water on the middle part of Oconee. Its a big, old, slow pontoon but I will be glad to help anytime. I can be anwhere from the 44 bridge to the dam in about 45 mins. 706_255_8301.   Brandon


----------



## jkirksey1889

1 Mile from Tobosofkee.  Jason 478-258-7271


----------



## quckedout

I'm 30 minutes from the savannah river 15 from the ogechee and 15 from the Conooche rivers anytime you call I can get you a tow and I go to Sinclair santee and clarkhill a good bit just call 9126635446


----------



## quckedout

Oh I also have a glitter boat so I shouldn't take long once I hit the water


----------



## rospaw

Another for Carters or Blue Ridge (i'm in Ellijay) can be at either one in an hour with my boat or can meet with gas/battery/jump battery ect in 30mins in the truck. 404-six83-073two Shawn


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

quckedout said:


> I'm 30 minutes from the savannah river 15 from the ogechee and 15 from the Conooche rivers anytime you call I can get you a tow and I go to Sinclair santee and clarkhill a good bit just call 9126635446



I'm about 10 mins from Kings Ferry boat ramp on the Ogeechee. 
BEN


----------



## HossBog

I just read this ahead. Hey, any of us can need help any time! I'm a geezer, fish alone a lot, and the other day, daggnabbit, lost me balance fell backwards and hit me old head on the motor! Wow, I thought this might not have turned out good. I have a lot of physical pain, arthritis, etc., but hey, we cannot give up our fishing! I'll be glad to help if I can. I'm in Appling near Winfield, but can get to Clarks Hill anywhere soon enough to help a man in trouble.


----------



## Alex from GA

Little River north end of Lanier, spring, summer and fall, weekdays.
678316142nine.


----------



## LTZ25

I'll gladly help any boat as always , but I'm a sea tow member myself . It's only $175.00 a year and they have a boat on Sinclar and Oconee , never needed them but it's nice to know they are there , as nice as everyone is I would not be calling for assistance.


----------



## LDHunter

I'm on Lake Talquin near Tallahassee FL and if I'm home I can be on the lake in 10 minutes and my boat don't glitter but it will run about 30 so I should be able to get to someone in need pretty quickly. I keep gas here and/or would be happy to tow with my rope.

Bob  eightfiveo  5zeroate nineteenthuttyfoe   text first. I don't answer numbers I don't know.


----------

